# issue with lagg interface fallover



## aimeec1995 (Feb 7, 2020)

Following example 31.3. on https://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/network-aggregation.html I attempted to set up interface fallover for my laptop

here is what i have in /etc/rc.conf


```
ifconfig_re0="DHCP"
wlans_ath0="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA SYNCDHCP"
create_args_wlan0="country US regdomain FCC"

ifconfig_re0="ether 1c:3e:84:52:a4:ac"
cloned_interfaces="lagg0"
ifconfig_lagg0="up laggproto failover laggport re0 laggport wlan0 DHCP"
```

i cannot even seem to get an ip, anyone knows what is wrong with this?
ethernet and wifi work fine independently of each other


----------



## George (Feb 7, 2020)

There is also an example for a failover interface in the lagg() man page. Maybe this is of some help.


----------



## aimeec1995 (Feb 7, 2020)

I have adjusted my config a bit having read this over again, while I am online now the fallover does not appear to be working. 

I made sure I was connected to a wireless network and disconnected ethernet to test, and it did not fall over and I lost network access, here is my edited cfg


```
ifconfig_re0="up"
wlans_ath0="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA"
create_args_wlan0="wlanaddr 1c:3e:84:52:a4:ac up"
cloned_interfaces="lagg0"
ifconfig_lagg0="up laggproto failover laggport re0 laggport wlan0 DHCP inet 192.168.1.1 netmask 255.255.250.0"
```


----------



## SirDice (Feb 7, 2020)

Can you post the output from `ifconfig lagg0`?


----------



## aimeec1995 (Feb 8, 2020)

```
re0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        options=80088<VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWCSUM,LINKSTATE>
        ether a4:1f:72:5c:b1:af
        media: Ethernet autoselect (1000baseT <full-duplex>)
        status: active
        nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
        options=680003<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,LINKSTATE,RXCSUM_IPV6,TXCSUM_IPV6>
        inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128
        inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x2
        inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000
        groups: lo
        nd6 options=21<PERFORMNUD,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
lagg0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        options=80088<VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWCSUM,LINKSTATE>
        ether a4:1f:72:5c:b1:af
        inet6 fe80::a61f:72ff:fe5c:b1af%lagg0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x4
        inet6 2603:9000:e381:edcb:a61f:72ff:fe5c:b1af prefixlen 64 autoconf
        inet 192.168.1.124 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.1.255
        laggproto failover lagghash l2,l3,l4
        laggport: re0 flags=5<MASTER,ACTIVE>
        groups: lagg
        media: Ethernet autoselect
        status: active
        nd6 options=23<PERFORMNUD,ACCEPT_RTADV,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
pflog0: flags=141<UP,RUNNING,PROMISC> metric 0 mtu 33160
        groups: pflog
wlan0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        ether 1c:3e:84:52:a4:ac
        inet6 fe80::1e3e:84ff:fe52:a4ac%wlan0 prefixlen 64 tentative scopeid 0x3
        groups: wlan
        ssid Myers-2G channel 1 (2412 MHz 11g ht/20) bssid 00:cb:51:4b:ff:96
        regdomain 96 indoor ecm authmode WPA2/802.11i privacy ON
        deftxkey UNDEF AES-CCM 3:128-bit txpower 20 bmiss 7 scanvalid 60
        protmode CTS ampdulimit 64k ampdudensity 4 shortgi -stbctx stbcrx
        -ldpc wme burst roaming MANUAL
        media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet DS/1Mbps mode 11ng
        status: associated
        nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
```

Unrelated, for some reason it does not try to connect to my wireless network on startup anymore... but not really an issue I will just do it myself


----------

